# tumbleweeds 5 anual big buck contest



## ryckmanm (Sep 7, 2009)

tumbleweed held there fifth anual big buck contest last night. WOW was there some big deer. in the adult rife division first place was a 197 7/8. second place was 197 2/8. in the adult bow division first place was a 202 1/8. It was a great time.


----------

